# N 219 is started being mass produced in 2023 inshaAllah



## Indos

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1300232147489736





The company uses their young employee in this video since the project is a very important bridge to transfer knowledge from senior engineers into younger ones. As in design work, one senior engineer will accompany four young engineers who havent got any design experience yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*2017 news when the plane undergo its first flight*


Transportation
PT DI Flight Test Aircraft N219​Thursday, 17 August 2017, 07:59 WIB

President Director of PTDI, Budi Santoso revealed that the success of the N219_ flight test_ is very important for PTDI and the Indonesian aerospace industry, because it is proof that the Indonesian nation is able to design, _test,_ certify until production is the work of the nation's children.

"There is no technical assistance from foreign nations. All are the result of years of hard work or brain from Indonesian engineers to design and later produce N219," he said

According to Budi, N219 and N245 have their own philosophies. N219 is part of the spirit of 1945, N219 and what will later be continued with the N245 program is the embodiment of the spirit of the 1945 proclamation.

The N219 aircraft has carried out a series of tests starting from _the wing static test, landing gear drop test, functional test engine off, medium speed taxi_ and on August 9, 2017. Hopping testing is a test that is likened to an aircraft like jumping by lifting the front wheels, then landing again. This test is to ensure that the avionics system, hydraulic system and machining system are ready and functioning properly to support the aircraft to fly.

"The N219 aircraft underwent _high speed taxi _and_ hopping_ testing, which is testing to run at high speed on the runway and lift the front wheels, then land again." He said This series of tests, analysis and improvement does not stop until the first flight alone. The N219 aircraft still has to go through the _fatigue test, flight test development _and_ flight test certification_ stages which require 3,000 _cycle fatigue tests _and_ 300 Flight Hours to _get a_ Type Certificate_ in 2018.

Furthermore, the serial production stage begins, so that in 2019, the N219 aircraft is ready and fit to enter market, with the priority of meeting domestic needs at competitive prices.

_Type certificate_ is the airworthiness certification of aircraft manufacturing design. This certificate is issued by the regulatory body in this case the authorized in the territory of Indonesia is the Directorate of Airworthiness and Aircraft Operations, Ministry of Transportation.

Budi added that the N219 aircraft is designed according to the needs of the community, especially pioneer areas, so that it has the ability to short take of landing and is easy to operate in remote areas, it can be _self-starting_ without the help of _a ground support_ unit.

As for, the advantages of the N219 Aircraft.

The N219 aircraft is a passenger aircraft with a capacity of 19 people with two turboprop engines referring to_ the CASR Part 23 regulations._ The idea and design of the aircraft was developed by PTDI with the development of the program carried out by PTDI and LAPAN.

"By using technology that has been widely found in the market or using_, common technology_ so that aircraft prices can be cheaper with low operating and maintenance costs," he concluded.









PT DI Flight Test Pesawat N219







wartaekonomi.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The focus for this near term production is for N219, NC 212i, and CN 235 planes. Later, if the development of Elang Hitam Male UCAV and KF21/IFX are completed inshaAllah, then the focus for mass production will be for five types of aircrafts inshaAllah. N 219 program is also undergoing development on its amphibious variant.

Look like N 245 program is delayed

*Elang Hitam MALE UCAV*















*KFX/IFX program*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

expected Specification?


----------



## Indos

Sulman Badshah said:


> expected Specification?



The specification is on the website and it is already certified (tested and approved), but the plan is to improve it further and uses more composite materials so next version will likely be much better. 
FEATURES​
Certification basis CASR 23, Commuter Category
Engine: Two (2) Pratt & Whitney Aircraft of Canada Limited PT6A-42 with 850 SHP each
Avionic : Glass Cockpit Garmin G1000 NXi
Hot and high airfield capability
Short Take-off and Landing (STOL) operation
Take-off and landing on unpaved runway capabilities
Un-pressurized cabin
Advanced and modern avionics suite
Multi hop capability and quick change configuration
Easy to maintain
Easy to operate
CONFIGURATION​
Passenger Transport
Troop Transport
Cargo/Logistic Transport
Medical Evacuation
Surveillance and patrolling
Search and Rescue
PERFORMANCE​

Maximum Take Off Weight (MTOW):7,030 KgMax. Landing Weight:6,940 KgMax. Fuel Capacity:1,600 KgMaximum Range with Maximum Fuel:828 NMMaximum Payload:2,313 KgTake Off Distance:435 mLanding Distance:509 mMaximum Cruise Speed:210 KtsEconomical Cruise Speed:170 KtsStall Speed:59 KtsRange with 19 pax:480 NMRange at Max Fuel:828 NMOperating altitude:10,000 ftCeiling Altitude:24,000 ft
      

































__





PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

*At 46 Years Old, PTDI Targets Commercialization of the N219 Aircraft* 





PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) will be 46 years old on August 27, 2022. (KOMPAS.COM/PUTRA PRIMA PERDANA)


Kompas.com - 08/28/2022, 07:23 WIB


Bandung Contributing Writer, Putra Prima Perdana | Editor Khairina BANDUNG,


KOMPAS.com- PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) turns 46 years old on August 27, 2022. PT DI President Director, Gita Amperiawan said, at 46 years old, his party is targeting to increase the commercialization of the current N219 aircraft. become PTDI's flagship product.

"Our first target is to produce N219 and N219 must be commercialized," said Gita when met after opening the commemoration of PT DI's 46th Anniversary in the parking area of PT DI's PKSN Building, Jalan Pajajaran, Bandung City, Saturday (27/8/2022) .

Gita added that the current production of N219 is prioritized for domestic needs. One of the agencies that have placed an order is the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan) to add the main weapon system (Alutsista) to the TNI. "The Ministry of Defense through the foreign loan program has ordered 10 units," he said.

In addition, Gita said, the N219, which is designed to connect inter-island connectivity, outer islands, and remote areas that are difficult to reach, can also be owned by local governments. "From the Ministry of Home Affairs, we are being directed so that the N219 can be owned by the Provincial Government so that the market is wider," he said.

Although it still prioritizes domestic needs, the N219 which has the advantage of being able to land on a simple and unpaved and short runway is also in demand by several countries.

"With South Africa, not only buying, but also up to TOT. Turkey also wants to develop by joining production for the amphibious (N219) variant," he said.

Not only the N219, other aircraft produced by PT DI are also being promoted for commercialization. "Not only N219, there is also existing CN235 and we can market N212 so that its output increases production capacity," he said.









Injak Usia 46 Tahun, PTDI Targetkan Komersialisasi Pesawat N219


N219 dirancang untuk menghubungkan konektivitas antarpulau, pulau terluar, dan daerah-daerah terpencil yang sulit dijangkau.




bandung.kompas.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Who said European doesnt need small passenger plane ? This is relatively new plane, the same as N 219, but with fewer passenger seats, around 9 seats, compare to 19 seats of N 219


----------



## Indos

New plane, the same class, from USA. First flight in 2020, three years after N 219 first flight.

Cessna Skycourier, developed by Textron. Just get FAA certificate


----------



## Indos

PT DI Reveals Plans to Sell 10 N219 Aircraft to the Indonesian Army​





*"In terms of the target market, thanks to the Ministry of Defense, God willing, this year will get 10 [N219 sales units] for the Indonesian Army."*


Wibi Pangestu Pratama - Bisnis.com 06 September 2022 | 21:01 WIB


*Bisnis.com, BELITUNG —* PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) or DI stated that it would sell 10 units of N219 aircraft to the Indonesian National Army army or TNI AD. In addition, the aircraft manufacturer plans to offer N219 to local governments as a mode of inter-island transportation.

This was conveyed by the President Director of PT DI Gita Amperiawan in the opening press conference of the _Development Ministerial Meeting_ series, Tuesday (6/9/2022) in Belitung. DI will attend one of the side events of the G20 series of events.

Gita explained that after the N219 obtained the airworthiness certification, it commercially marketed the aircraft. One of the transactions that will take place is with the Indonesian Army.

"In terms of the target market, thanks to the Ministry of Defense, God willing, this year will get 10 [N219 sales units] for the Indonesian Army," gita said on Tuesday (6/9/2022).

In addition, he also said that through cooperation with the Ministry of Development and State Planning (PPN), PT DI will open up opportunities for the sale of N219 aircraft to local governments. According to Gita, the aircraft can be a mode of transportation or logistics distribution in the archipelago area.

Local governments can not only play the role of aircraft owners, but also operators of the use of N219 aircraft. Gita considers that this allows many parties to benefit from the use of N219.

"PT DI's strategy is to make this N219 dedicated first to the domestic, its design is for the connectivity of 3T, underdeveloped, frontier, and outermost areas," he said.









PT DI Ungkap Rencana Jual 10 Pesawat N219 ke TNI AD


"Dari segi target market, terima kasih untuk Kementerian Pertahanan, Insya Allah tahun ini akan mendapatkan 10 [unit penjualan N219] untuk TNI AD."




ekonomi.bisnis.com


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA.* President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) Gita Amperiawan revealed that the commercial price of the N219 Nurtanio aircraft was around US$ 6.8 million. The N219 Nurtanio has received an airworthiness certificate so that it can be marketed commercially.









PT Dirgantara Indonesia Ungkap Harga Komersial Pesawat N219 Sekitar US$ 6,8 Juta


Harga komersial pesawat N219 Nurtanio sekitar US$ 6,8 juta.




nasional.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

PTDI at Singapore Airshow 2022​


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam MALE UAV latest footage


----------



## Indos

N219 gets 11 planes order alhamduliLLAH by national logistic company, PT Karya Logistik Indotama (KLI) . Total amount of contract is 80.5 million USD. The signing is in IndoDefense 2022 event, 2-5 November, Jakarta.

The event is witnessed by Minister of Defense, Prabowo Subianto (brown dress) and Minister of Planning, Suharso Monoarfa (white dress)


----------



## Indos

PTDI Says 10 N219 Aircraft Have the Potential to Be Bought by Minister of Defense in 2023​CNN Indonesia
Jumat, 25 Nov 2022 03:01 WIB








PT Dirgantara Indonesia (*PTDI*) revealed that the company's N219 *aircraft *has the potential to be purchased as many as 10 units by the Ministry of Defense (*Kemhan*) in 2023.


On November 3, this SOE company has obtained a procurement contract for 11 units of N219 aircraft from PT Karya Logistik Indotama.

"Other potential contracts in 2023 are as many as 10 units from the Indonesian Ministry of Defense / TNI AD and 3 Amphibious versions from Riau Islands Province," said PTDI Production Director Batara Silaban at the Indonesia Development Forum (IDF) 2022 as quoted from a written statement, Thursday (24/11).

Batara explained that the aircraft can answer President Joko Widodo's (Jokowi) mission in equitable and equitable development by providing multimodal connectivity vehicles to support economic growth and encourage the deployment of growth centers to undeveloped areas.

"The N219 aircraft can be maximized in its use both in the military, civil, and commercial sectors," he said.

At the IDF 2022 event, Bappenas has launched the Indonesian Aerospace Industry Development Roadmap, as a form of support for the sustainability _of aircraft projects_, both in the form of production and development, especially the N219 aircraft.

"We welcome Indonesia as an aerospace industry that can encourage as a driver of Indonesia's economic growth, this is the point," said PTDI President Director Gita Amperiawan.

He said some of the points related to the _masterplan _demanded are real products.

"How can we become an industrial country for turboprop aircraft, especially passenger aircraft with a capacity below 100 pax, and we have started with N219, which will soon be followed by N219 Amphibious which is expected to be an aircraft for air bridges, connectivity of islands that number up to 17 thousand," he said.










PTDI Sebut 10 Pesawat N219 Berpotensi Dibeli Kemhan pada 2023


PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) mengungkapkan pesawat N219 buatan perusahaan itu berpotensi untuk dibeli sebanyak 10 unit oleh Kementerian Pertahanan pada 2023.




www.cnnindonesia.com


----------

